# jerky movements and cannabis



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, another cannabis thread but it's also intended for people with movement disorders.

Certain strains of marijuana (not all) cause me to move like a robot. It corresponds with emotions. The stronger the emotion I'm feeling the more jerky my movements are... I will move very abruptly and quickly because it somehow feels good or something??? almost like a tic but I have less control over it. It feels good emotionally to move but physically my muscles get really tense and sometimes I get a bit of whiplash moving my neck around. I know it sounds weird but I have little control over it.

It's not very bothersome because I smoke alone but it would be quite a challenge to go out in public like that and appear normal. Basically I feel like I have a mild form of huntingtons (not so mild if i smoke a lot) while I'm intoxicated, and then it goes away after.

I guess it could be laced but I doubt it since I have consistently had this reaction with specific strains of marijuana. So, anyone else experience this? Is it the strain or are these effects not supposed to happen with marijuana?


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had twitches, but nothing like your describing. Does it happen with other strains and can you identify the strain? Much of it now is hard to pinpoint a particular strain exactly. It's all just marijuana. Grades are different. Hydroponic or normal growth. Maybe if it bothers you, avoid that strain.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I get twitches and Ive never even tried weed.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

They're not twitches, full body movements, like I will suddenly my move my head sharply to the side or I will make motions with my hands or legs that are out of my control. I have twitches and I have tics all the time but this is something entirely different.



Celerian said:


> I've had twitches, but nothing like your describing. Does it happen with other strains and can you identify the strain? Much of it now is hard to pinpoint a particular strain exactly. It's all just marijuana. Grades are different. Hydroponic or normal growth. Maybe if it bothers you, avoid that strain.


I'm pretty naive when it comes to marijuana. I'm not as well-informed as I would like to be. Anyway, one particular strain that seems to cause it is supposedly a strong one... "chronic" they call it, I think it is an indica of some sort. Maybe the marijuana is interacting with the wellbutrin I am taking. I sometimes drink a little caffeine which may intensify the effects but it's not the actual cause, the marijuana is definitely the main cause. I guess I should avoid the strain but maybe what I like about it is its intensity. I don't need to smoke as much to feel effects, and the strange movements are kind of amusing (of course it wouldn't be so amusing if I had the problem all the time). It's very interesting, gives me just a bit of insight into what people with diseases like huntingtons and parkinson go through every day of their life. It's a little unsettling when you start to lose control over your own movements.


----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, I've smoked alot of weed for just about 40 years now and have never experienced that or heard of anyone getting that from marijuana alone, but the combination with the Wellbutrin might be a different story.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

BrokenDreams said:


> Well, I've smoked alot of weed for just about 40 years now and have never experienced that or heard of anyone getting that from marijuana alone, but the combination with the Wellbutrin might be a different story.


have any lung disease or emphysema?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i have experienced that when i've smoked really strong stuff. when i smoke it it has an effect on my heart rate (higher) and maybe blood flow, which might affect your muscles? i'm not really sure.
it's never been that bad though. just maybe a few times while i am high my arm or leg would twitch. i've never experienced this while high from edibles (e.g. cookies, brownies).


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

My most severe response was when I combined it with robitussin but I have experienced similar (but less intense) effects just smoking marijuana alone with the addition of an ssri (i can't even remember which ssri i was taking back then, i've been on so many). I didn't want to admit that at first because of the inevitable negative judgement it is bound to draw... but I just wanted to make the point that if i smoke a small amount of marijuana and do not combine it with any other substances I don't have the problem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice to see you around, Kev - I hope all is well, man.

I have never smoked doobie (nor do I plan to), but I get those twitches anyway. :stu
Maybe I have like Tourette's $#!7 or something :lol./


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol, you probably don't tourettes and I'm fine. I was afraid you were going to chastise me.

When I combined it with DXM (yeah I know, bad) it almost turned into a chaotic dance. It was so strange. That was why I mentioned huntingtons ("huntington's dance"). It was a jerky kind of "dance" These were not your ordinary everyday twitches lol.


----------



## lemmur (Dec 12, 2008)

You mean it's not normal to twitch when you smoke weed? Well it's happened to me quite a few times. My arms/legs will jerk sometimes. It makes me self concious around people, well there's only one person I've been around while high, but I get really nervous too. The nervousness probably fuels the twitching and vice versa. I don't remember if the twitching happens when I'm alone, I'll have to see.

I just realized I'm replying to a very old post D:


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Actually Chronic is just marijuana in general not a specific type, i dont think it would be a specific strain just most likely one of the stronger ones. I always get twitches when im with people and when im by myself, ive gotten the big ones where it kinda gives you whiplash before though not at often as just the small ones. Could be the marijuana induced paranoia, i notice when i think that there could quit posibly be a wolf spider on me while im sitting in my car after i smoke. I think that its somewhat psychological but im no expert that just my theory.


----------



## Devoted2You (Dec 15, 2010)

kev said:


> They're not twitches, full body movements, like I will suddenly my move my head sharply to the side or I will make motions with my hands or legs that are out of my control. I have twitches and I have tics all the time but this is something entirely different.


I can relate to this although I do not use marijuana.
However I do get the movements when my head will jerk suddenly to the side. It's usually when i'm nervous but it can sometimes happen just randomly. Sometimes my leg will just kick out as well. It's really annoying because it just makes me more nervous as i'm conscious of people looking and thinking i'm weird.
I'm not too sure why it happens but I can certainly relate to this post.


----------



## keithicans (Feb 28, 2009)

I have involuntary movements, or jerks. I don't blame it on weed, personally I blame it on Risperidal. I do occasionally move like a robbot, but I feel the sensation of a hot flash when it happens.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

At least you guys aren't methheads.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

i do the same thing and some of it has stuck when im not high too. 
but when i am like one time i reached for my friend but i accidentally jerked them back but it was a tick almost like i couldnt help it. il also move really fast really quick with my arms or something or pick up something really agressively idk why, i feel anxious when i do it like i need to hurry up and do it but it also feels like a tick like i cant help it like my bones are just that tense that they act that way im not sure why though . i get tense when im high period thoiugh


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a short (~1-2 month) phase when weed made me very jerky. Not sure why it happened but it gradually went away. My advice is don't worry too much about trying to appear normal when you're high. That just increases your anxiety and makes you paranoid.


----------



## house bound (Dec 13, 2010)

iv had stuff like that happen to me when stoned like id be holding a joint and the next thing i know the joint is at the other end of the room because my hand jerked so much the joint went flying across the room in mid air iv noticed it it only happens with certain strains as well..i read somewhere that anxiety can cause jerky movements so it could be certain weed strains causing anxiety probably sativa strains they make anxiety much worse for a lot of people with anxiety disorders


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i used to smoke tons of weed and i never had anything like that. i did have a lot of muscle twitching and tremoring in the beginning though.


----------



## sachin (Sep 1, 2014)

kev said:


> Sorry, another cannabis thread but it's also intended for people with movement disorders.
> 
> Certain strains of marijuana (not all) cause me to move like a robot. It corresponds with emotions. The stronger the emotion I'm feeling the more jerky my movements are... I will move very abruptly and quickly because it somehow feels good or something??? almost like a tic but I have less control over it. It feels good emotionally to move but physically my muscles get really tense and sometimes I get a bit of whiplash moving my neck around. I know it sounds weird but I have little control over it.
> 
> ...


Mentioned above is the same problem as mine


----------

